#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Facebook Cancel F8 Developer Conference in 2020 Due to Coronavirus

## Bhavya

Facebook F8 Developer Conference is every year coducted by Facebook to connecting with global developer community in the purpose of sharing vision for the better future. Unfortunately this year F8 Developer Conference won't happen. Facebook announced that they are canceling the F82020 due to the Coronavirus out break and the growing concerns around COVID-19. Here you can read what Facebook said about F82020 cancellation: https://bit.ly/2T9xMpm

----------

